# VK | Texas we are coming for you.



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/18)

Just some sneak peeks of our new store which will be open for trade soon in McKinney Texas USA


















Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Ugi (12/12/18)

Wow this is awesome news vapeking goes global

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (12/12/18)

Awesome, BIG congrats @Stroodlepuff !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/12/18)

Flippen well done Vape King Team

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/12/18)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/12/18)

Goof luck guys!! Holding thumbs for a huge success. Show those Yankees how South Africans rock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/18)

Some more shots. As soon as the store is done I will post some of the inside 











Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/18)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. We are all very excited about this venture 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Congrats @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo - and the whole VK team

Can't believe this - 
Amazing to see !
From the lounge in the house in Fourways to this!!!!

Very proud of you all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/19)

Thought I would give you all a little update  






@HappyCamper spotted

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Chanelr (14/2/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thought I would give you all a little update
> 
> View attachment 158315
> 
> ...


It look amazing.
Job well done VK team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/19)

Well done @HappyCamper !!!
Looks super !


----------

